# Temperature thread..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 21, 2007)

This warm weather is killing me it's 72 degrees outside..and I'm about to polish off a 40 ouncer and watch Warren Millers classic Ski Country..awesome old-school steeze.  It will only be 3-4 weeks until I ski, until then...post the temperature in your backyard and the first person to post a sub-freezing temperature gets a beer or sub $4 snack on me...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 21, 2007)

Hang in there Steeze, look at it like this you wouldnt be skiing this weekend unless you were in Denver where my buddy just called me with 6 inches of snow in his front yard, so you might as well enjoy the 75degrees instead of say 45 and inbetween where you cant do anything, ski, golf, etc.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 21, 2007)

68 on the east end of LI


----------



## kingslug (Oct 21, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> 68 on the east end of LI



Which climbed to 76. At work we are still running two 500 ton chillers to cool the building. By now we shouldn't have to run any. And if you are wondering what 1000 tons of AC is, it equals 12000000 BTU's.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 21, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Which climbed to 76. At work we are still running two 500 ton chillers to cool the building. By now we shouldn't have to run any. And if you are wondering what 1000 tons of AC is, it equals 12000000 BTU's.



Maybe up the island but not on the east end....It never hit 70.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Oct 21, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Which climbed to 76. At work we are still running two 500 ton chillers to cool the building. By now we shouldn't have to run any. And if you are wondering what 1000 tons of AC is, it equals 12000000 BTU's.



We have still been running our chiller at work too. Usually by this time of year we can just use make-up air(outside air) to cool the building. I can tell you chillers/compressors/ water pumps are expensive to run, over the last 5 years this is the latest we have gone with it.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 21, 2007)

I was in Ogunquit, ME this morning, temp was 66 at 9AM.  Got home back to Yarmouth, MA and temp was 75 this afternoon.  I was in VT last weekend and it was in the low 40's, that is more like it.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 22, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This warm weather is killing me it's 72 degrees outside..and I'm about to polish off a 40 ouncer and watch Warren Millers classic Ski Country..awesome old-school steeze.  It will only be 3-4 weeks until I ski, until then...post the temperature in your backyard and the first person to post a sub-freezing temperature gets a beer or sub $4 snack on me...



If I lie and post that it is 30 degrees in Worcester do I still get a beer? ;-)


----------



## ajl50 (Oct 22, 2007)

THIS SUCKS. 

They are taking my fall away from me.  I can't handle it.  I'm so sick of hearing the news here go on and on about the GREAT weather we're having.Ohhh isn't this nice..it's 78 and sunny-- NO. It sucks.  Where are the COLD nights? The leave's haven't even changed colors. WTF?  I mean first winter gets shorter...and that stinks but I expected that.  But taking away fall? Are you kidding me? That's the last straw.  
I need to move...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Why bother ?? He will just buy you some crappy PA beer ..:razz:





nah whatever beer he wants..I don't see any frost outside this morning..:-x


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> THIS SUCKS.
> 
> They are taking my fall away from me.  I can't handle it.  I'm so sick of hearing the news here go on and on about the GREAT weather we're having.Ohhh isn't this nice..it's 78 and sunny-- NO. It sucks.  Where are the COLD nights? The leave's haven't even changed colors. WTF?  I mean first winter gets shorter...and that stinks but I expected that.  But taking away fall? Are you kidding me? That's the last straw.
> I need to move...





Maybe winter will be like fall..you do live in Philly and it's freakin warm down there..


----------



## hammer (Oct 22, 2007)

In the upper 40s this morning...definitely warmer than normal, but not summer-like.

I guess I don't mind the warmer weather too much...I have yard projects that I'm running behind on, and if this weather continues, at least I won't have to put them off until the spring.

I'd rather have more seasonable temps but I might as well take advantage of what we have...


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 22, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ...you do live in Philly and it's freakin warm down there..



It's all relative. 99.99% of the people on the board would say Allentown is freaking warm. What's Allentown known for anyway, besides Mack Trucks and A-Treat?


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 22, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> It's all relative. 99.99% of the people on the board would say Allentown is freaking warm. What's Allentown known for anyway, besides Mack Trucks and A-Treat?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K62DdoFoNeg


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 22, 2007)

bobbutts said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K62DdoFoNeg


Great song...Love Billy!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2007)

Out local met (WTNH) commented this morning that we are on track for the warmest October ever.  He also indicated warm Octobers and Novembers do not bode well for snowy winters. :-? Anyone know of any documented correlation there?


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Out local met (WTNH) commented this morning that we are on track for the warmest October ever.  He also indicated warm Octobers and Novembers do not bode well for snowy winters. :-? Anyone know of any documented correlation there?



Try this
http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showtopic=144085&hl=october


----------



## danny p (Oct 22, 2007)

> Try this
> http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index....085&hl=october



i saw this on k-zone this morning, been optimistic and smiling ever since.  it only takes a little good news this time of year.  bring it!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Out local met (WTNH) commented this morning that we are on track for the warmest October ever.  He also indicated warm Octobers and Novembers do not bode well for snowy winters. :-? Anyone know of any documented correlation there?


I don't think they have a clue.....They asked our local weather man the same thing and he said it has no relation what so ever.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 22, 2007)

Enjoy the weather it is going to turn soon enough.  I am very happy when we get days like this in Oct.  You cant ski anyways it may as well be nice enough to play some golf. 

At this point in the years you should be getting a calming effect cause it is right around the corner.  Whether it be Nove or December it is comming.  Just make sure youare ready for it when it does.  BABABOOHIE BABAHOOHIE


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 22, 2007)

got 3hrs of sailing in on Peconic Bay 15-20knots  (eastern LI) Saturday afternoon (high 60's) a few hours on the powerboat yesterday as well....unreal, actually took a swim and it felt great (water 63 degrees)


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 22, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I don't think they have a clue.....They asked our local weather man the same thing and he said it has no relation what so ever.



I think LA NINA is what you have to worry about...

M


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2007)

78 degrees here and snowing in Alta








read the words carefully....


----------



## JD (Oct 22, 2007)

83 in Stowe.  Maybe snow thursday night.


----------



## marcski (Oct 22, 2007)

billski said:


> 78 degrees here and snowing in Alta
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That cam shot is actually from September.  Here's the local ALTA forecast for this week.   But they still have almost a 2 foot base over there.

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...tField1=40.584583333333&textField2=-111.62125


----------



## WJenness (Oct 22, 2007)

JD said:


> 83 in Stowe.  Maybe snow thursday night.



You gotta love New England weather...

-w


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 22, 2007)

marcski said:


> That cam shot is actually from September.  Here's the local ALTA forecast for this week.   But they still have almost a 2 foot base over there.
> 
> http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...tField1=40.584583333333&textField2=-111.62125



All you have to do to see Alta conditions is look here....

This was October 21

http://forums.alpinezone.com/18942-sorry-again-day-two-alta-10-21-07-a.html

And the base now is closer to 40"...

M


----------



## andyzee (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm inTampa, nuff said


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'm inTampa, nuff said



It's probably hotter up here than down there!


----------



## kingslug (Oct 22, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> All you have to do to see Alta conditions is look here....
> 
> This was October 21
> 
> ...



And if this keeps up...I'm going.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 22, 2007)

kingslug said:


> And if this keeps up...I'm going.




Going where??? Come on.....DO IT ....DO IT...

M


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 23, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Why bother ?? He will just buy you some crappy PA beer ..:razz:



There's no such thing as a crappy free beer. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 23, 2007)

billski said:


> It's probably hotter up here than down there!


 
Humidity is unbeleivable.


----------

